# It's Easy Being Green and Red



## Meanderer (Dec 11, 2014)

*It's Easy Being Red and Green*


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2014)

What's green and red and goes 90 mph?...........
Any guesses?


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 12, 2014)

Pappy said:


> What's green and red and goes 90 mph?...........
> Any guesses?



My guess is a frog riding in the Blender 500!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2014)

:thumbsup1:


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 12, 2014)

Guess these things have become my signature now. {sigh} 

And it *could* go 90 mph (according to Meanderer).


----------



## Ina (Dec 12, 2014)

Nancy,
 Such a posh potty.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 13, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 11728View attachment 11731



Ahhhhh The Red Green Show!  One of my favorites from the past.  I always liked at the end, when the men recited "The Man's Prayer"!  Thanks Ken!
"I'm a man, but I can change, if I have to, I guess. Amen"


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 13, 2014)

NancyNGA said:


> Guess these things have become my signature now. {sigh}
> 
> And it *could* go 90 mph (according to Meanderer).



Never saw a "split level" before Nancy!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 13, 2014)

View attachment 11748


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 15, 2014)

RED AND GREEN!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 16, 2014)

View attachment 11786


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 27, 2014)

View attachment 12220


----------



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2014)

:cool1:


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Nancy!  That is one nice caboose setup!  Looks like they had a little red paint on their hands too!
http://virginiabornandbred.wordpres...rginia-one-of-10-most-unusual-vacation-homes/


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 3, 2015)

epper:


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 3, 2015)

*Green or Red Chili?*

http://fluffychixcook.blogspot.com/2011/04/green-chili-pulled-chicken.html


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 14, 2015)

mg:


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 21, 2015)




----------

